# The Official Antivirus Thread



## Indyan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Some popular antivirus softwares :*

Avira Antivir
Avast!
AVG
BitDefender
Kaspersky
Mcafee
ESET NOD32
Norton
Microsoft Security Essentials
ClamWin

*Free Antivirus Software :*

Out of these Avira, Avast!, AVG,ClamWin ,Microsoft Security Essentials and Bitdefender have freeware versions.

*Reviews :*

*Latest Av-comparatives.org Results*

Unfortunately Av-comparatives doesnt allow other sites to republish their results. Hence, you need to go to the comparatives section and check out the results manually.

Latest Av-test.org Results are viewable here

*Latest Antivirus product self-protection test Results :*

PLATINUM
Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 (100%)
DrWeb Security Space 6.0 (99%)

GOLD
Online Solutions Security Suite 1.5 (97%)
Outpost Security Suite Pro 2010 (97%)
Norton Internet Security 2010 (91%)
Avast! Internet Security 5.0 (91%)
Comodo Internet Security 4.1 (89%)
Avira Premium Security Suite 10.0 (88%)
BitDefender Internet Security 2011 (86%)
ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 2010 (86%)

SILVER
Eset Smart Security 4.2 (76%)
Panda Internet Security 2011 (70%)
G DATA Internet Security 2011 (70%)
McAfee Internet Security 2010 (63%)

BRONZE
AVG Internet Security 9.0 (59%)
F-Secure Internet Security 2010 (57%)
VBA32 Personal 3.12 (55%)
Trend Micro Internet Security 2010 (50%)
PC Tools Internet Security 2010 (49%)

FAILED 
Microsoft Security Essentials 1.0 (29%)

*Latest Virus.gr Test Results :*

based on report for 10 August-05 September 2009

Top 4 Paid Antivirus products :
1. G DATA 2009 20.0.2.1 - 98,89%
2. F-Secure 2009 9.00.148 - 98,72%
3. Kaspersky 2010 9.0.0.463 - 98,67%
4. AntiVir 9.0.0.381 Premium - 98,64%

Top 4 Free Antivirus products :
6. AntiVir 9.0.0.407 Personal - 98,56%
15. AVG 8.5.392 Free - 97%
16. BitDefender 2009 12.0.12.0 Free - 96,37%
18. Avast 4.8.1335 Free - 95,87%
___________________________

*Online Scanners*


BitDefender Online Scanner

Kaspersky Online Spyware And Virus Scanner

ESET Online Antivirus Scan

Trend Micro's online virus scanner
(posted by thewisecrab)

*Is it a Virus?*

You can scan an individual file using multiple scanning engines at :
Jotti’s Malware Scan 
Virustotal
___________________________

My personal opinion on free AVs 

Avira Antivir-9/10
the best free AV .
light on resources ,highest detection rates

Microsoft Security Essentials - 8/10
Very Good AV
slightly lower detection rate and slower than Antivir 

Avast - 8/10
Very Good AV
slightly lower detection rate than Antivir 

ssk_the_gr8

____________________________

Since, one of the most commonly asked questions in this forum is "What is the best antivirus", I created this thread. Please post all relavent questions in this thread. Any other similar thread will be closed.

To other mods : Feel free to edit my first post to add/delete info and to keep this post updated.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 26, 2008)

kaspersky = best detection,light on system,easy to set gamers mode(no other av hav this feature except bitdefender),best support,hourly update,easy to configure,good scanning speed.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2008)

Great Work Indyan
There are tons and ton of posts regarding "best antivirus"
Hope this will sort things out


My opinion:
ESET NOD32 antivirus is one of the best
Extremely lite on resources (ideal for gamers)
Power packed performance regarding detection rate
Only prob is that it doesnt have a firewall and spyware detector
Otherwise a great AV


----------



## shift (Jul 27, 2008)

Avast : Good in detecting
NOD32 : Good in removing


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 27, 2008)

kaspersky really slows down my PC. i need a lighter, free antivirus. which should i opt for? avg, avast or avira? detection rates should b farely good, real time protection should be very good. hard disk space is not an issue. it should b light on other resources.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 27, 2008)

^kaspersky was not slow even in my earlier sys with 1.7gz processor and 256mb ram,wts ur system specs?which version of kav  r u using?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 27, 2008)

ive got 512 MB RAM, and an athlon 1.81 ghz processor. i am using kaspersky antivirus 7.0. i use it along with spybot SD. could this be the problem?


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 27, 2008)

^Early version of kav 7 had some problems,kav 7 was released for vista and had some problems in xp. 
Try kaspersky 6 its much faster and hav same updates as ver 7


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 27, 2008)

Avast for me


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

Paid:Kaspersky
Free:Avast home


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 27, 2008)

i have avast pro.
Amazing experience.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Avast is pretty good. Though I'd also like to add that Norton is a memory hog. Ewww!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2008)

Kaspersky or NOD32 for me!! Kaspersky Internet Security uses less memory than ESET Smart Security!!!


----------



## als2 (Jul 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ive got 512 MB RAM, and an athlon 1.81 ghz processor. i am using kaspersky antivirus 7.0. i use it along with spybot SD. could this be the problem?




try kav or kis 8.0 u will not regret this version is very low on system resource


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2008)

KIS for me..........two thumbs up..........

(first time I bought an anti-virus)...........

@indyan...........nice work..........keep it up...............


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 28, 2008)

i ve got around 5 months left of my 6 month kaspersky license. should i go for a switch? if yes, then plz recommend a FREE one. and also state y u think so. plz.


----------



## 4T7 (Jul 28, 2008)

NOD32 for me


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2008)

beta testing said:


> i ve got around 5 months left of my 6 month kaspersky license. should i go for a switch? if yes, then plz recommend a FREE one. and also state y u think so. plz.



No, don't switch!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 2, 2008)

i have had enough of this kaspersky sht. it slows down my pc a lot. i m switchin. which should i go for? avg, avira or avast? plz mention the reason y u rate one above the other.


----------



## motobuntu (Aug 2, 2008)

Avira works best for me. Even at a very low config : AMD sempron 2600, 512MB.


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

Bit useless thread. I think the new mod wanted to have a sticky thread of his own. Anyway cool topic dude.

By the way, 
Use Linux = No Virus


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 2, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> Bit useless thread. I think the new mod wanted to have a sticky thread of his own.



withdraw ur statement dude! u won't like feelin the wrath of Indyan! 
btw, i have decided to try out avira. i have tried out avast and avg in the past.


----------



## Indyan (Aug 2, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> Bit useless thread. I think the new mod wanted to have a sticky thread of his own. Anyway cool topic dude.
> 
> By the way,
> Use Linux = No Virus


Unfortunately things dont exactly work like that over here. You should have known that by now.  This thread was created as many people were requesting an AV sticky.

Anyway, getting back to the topic :

*VIPRE Antivirus + Antispyware is now released *


> Today, I’m pleased to announce that after a very long development and beta testing effort, we have released VIPRE Antivirus + Antispyware. This is the consumer version; the enterprise version will be shipping next week. Company propaganda here, earlier beta announcement (with more information) here. Some reviewers also took an early peek at the beta — including Robert Vamosi at CNET and John Hawes at Virus Bulletin.
> Those who have been following this blog may have read some of my prior postings, which started out with a blog post early last year entitled Evolving the Antimwalware Technology Model. In that blog post, I discussed how antivirus products have had to adapt to a rapidly changing environment.
> Deep research intelligence a cornerstone to VIPRE's powerful threat protection VIPRE's ability to provide powerful threat detection and remediation is supported by deep research intelligence from Sunbelt's Malware Research Labs (SMRL). SMRL includes some of the industry's leading malware experts, as well as broad capabilities in automated malware research and analysis. In addition to its proprietary research, SMRL works extensively within the security community, through cooperative relationships with other security companies and groups; and participation in VirusTotal, the largest online malware submission site. SMRL also provides technology to the security industry, with its Sunbelt CWSandbox and ThreatTrack threat data in use by some of the world's largest telecommunication, government, education, search engine, and security organizations.


----------



## Micheal (Aug 2, 2008)

KUDOS to indyan from me
Great compilation man. Really helps us guys hu do not spend time researching on security software. (Thats y we r dependent on u guys like u)


----------



## speedrider_100 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am using Microsoft's Live One Care, and It works like a Charm. Freely Available for 224 Days!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2009


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 6, 2008)

Paid: ESET NOD32
Free: Avast


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm using kaspersky internet security and it's a wonderful av, also the virtual keypad in it is wonderfull for online bankers and shoppers. will get it once it expires....


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 16, 2008)

hi guys
My NOD32 Antivirus License is about to expire (yes..legal copy  )
Can you'll recommend a free alternative?
I'm stuck between AVG & Avira......
PS. The Kaspersky "free copy from barclays" prob has already been detected 
      So no KIS for me too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> hi guys
> My NOD32 Antivirus License is about to expire (yes..legal copy  )
> Can you'll recommend a free alternative?
> I'm stuck between AVG & Avira......
> ...



Avira is better. As for KIS (Barclays edition!), I'm still using it, no probs whatsoever... yet (touchwood)


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 16, 2008)

^^
Thanks Kl@w-24
I meant that KIS website has detected the flaw on their website and doesnt allow random numbers to be used any more, not that my KIS has been discontinued


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Thanks Kl@w-24
> I meant that KIS website has detected the flaw on their website and doesnt allow random numbers to be used any more, not that my KIS has been discontinued



Oh, you almost scared me!


----------



## in_ankit (Aug 16, 2008)

Free n best:

Avast: Light on system...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 16, 2008)

I too use avast..


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 19, 2008)

Heres a list of Online Scanners which can be used when the PC is infected and your Antivirus Software is unable to detect it:
*
BitDefender Online Scanner*

*Kaspersky Online Spyware And Virus Scanner*
*
ESET Online Antivirus Scan*

*Trend Micro's online virus scanner*


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ thanks for that. will it use up too much bandwidth?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes it will 
But hey, its a "small" price to pay for last-minute PC Salvation 
Nevertheless, it will definitely help


----------



## eureca_eureca (Aug 30, 2008)

Why doubt KASPERSKY IS THE KING , i ve not got infected with a virus ever since kaspersky served me


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Thats right. I'm using kaspersky 2009 now and the interface is really easy to conduct with and it detects the virus before the virus even knows it. And it provides all rounder protection and the update virus definations are of small in size and so it is very helpful to people who have low internet speed to update(like me).But i would strongly recommend people to use AVAST ANTIVIRUS if the user has ram lower than 1gb as it will slow down the speed of the system becoz it performs a scans at startup,installation packages,and of various types and very often.


----------



## Indyan (Sep 2, 2008)

I have switched back to KIS from AntiVir. AntiVir has a better detection rate but it has a lot of token detections and I hate its annoying notifications and auto-update which cant be disabled.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

KAV was annoying for me as it slowed down my PC a lot. Now I'm a happy user of AVG.

One prob-
I uninstalled AVG 8.0 and tried to install KIS 2009. During installation, I get a message that AVG is not removed and says that I have to remove it. When I click on remove, I get taken to the Add/Remove programs list. AVG is not present there. How can I get around this? I also tried removing it using CCleaner but to no avail. AVG doesn't show up in CCleaner.
Why is Kaspersky detecting the presence of AVG? Plz help. I'm desperate to try out KIS 2009.


----------



## Indyan (Sep 8, 2008)

Try using a reg cleaner for cleaning up the registry (rec:Tuneup Utilities). If that doesnt help manually search the registry for entires of avg (use tune up or resplendent or similar soft) and delete them. Anyway a lot of people seem to be having problem with uninstalling avg. Check the links here.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

I tried cleaning all the entries with CCleaner. CCleaner removed all the entries which it could find. But still I couldn't install KIS.

Will try with TuneUp Utilities.


----------



## nedun_cheran (Sep 11, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> kaspersky = best detection,light on system,easy to set gamers mode(no other av hav this feature except bitdefender),best support,hourly update,easy to configure,good scanning speed.



Dear Folks,
most of our friends voted for Kaspersky.
But it doesn't stop or eliminate the "Newfolder.exe" virus. 
Even with the registered and updated version.
Any remedy for that. 
Where as the great Norton chew all those trojans and worms
kln.cheran@gmail.com


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 11, 2008)

Norton is heavier on system resources compared to Kaspersky.

It is the user who is responsible for allowing all those pesky trojans and worms enter the PC!!!! 
And if Kaspersky is installed on the PC, it won't allow any more malware to enter the PC.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> ^^Thats right. I'm using kaspersky 2009 now and the interface is really easy to conduct with and it detects the virus before the virus even knows it. And it provides all rounder protection and the update virus definations are of small in size and so it is very helpful to people who have low internet speed to update(like me).But i would strongly recommend people to use AVAST ANTIVIRUS if the user has ram lower than 1gb as it will slow down the speed of the system becoz it performs a scans at startup,installation packages,and of various types and very often.




FREE: 1. Avast, 2. AVG
PAID: 1. Kaspersky 2. There's no two cause only Kaspersky is the best


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

Yay! Yippii!
NOD32 updates are back again


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't believe, I'm the only one who voted BitDefender. It is rated the best on many review websites and I've seen many other antiviruses like kaspersky, Avira, Norton, etc. not detecting viruses and being failed in the services. I'll highly recommend BitDefender. Regarding NOD32, yeah it is my next choice but it's interface needs experts to handle, that is the main problem.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> KAV was annoying for me as it slowed down my PC a lot. Now I'm a happy user of AVG.
> 
> One prob-
> I uninstalled AVG 8.0 and tried to install KIS 2009. During installation, I get a message that AVG is not removed and says that I have to remove it. When I click on remove, I get taken to the Add/Remove programs list. AVG is not present there. How can I get around this? I also tried removing it using CCleaner but to no avail. AVG doesn't show up in CCleaner.
> Why is Kaspersky detecting the presence of AVG? Plz help. I'm desperate to try out KIS 2009.



Try Revo Uninstaller, download it and uninstall it properly from there. It'll also remove all the attached registy keys. After that, restart and then install and tell me.


----------



## avidgamer (Sep 27, 2008)

avast is just too good.. the 4.8.xxxx release is also a hell lot faster.. and ofc has excellent detection.. plus its so light you wont even notice its presence in your system!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 28, 2008)

@comp@ddict- I won't try it now because I have lost the KIS key I had procured. So I have to stick to AVG.


----------



## afonofa (Sep 28, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @comp@ddict- I won't try it now because I have lost the KIS key I had procured. So I have to stick to AVG.


So you are just going to give up your purchase?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 29, 2008)

afonofa said:


> So you are just going to give up your purchase?



It wasn't my purchase. I got the free 6 month license about which I had posted in the tutorials section.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

ohh...tab chalega...but it's worth the buy u noe


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes I know but cheap licenses aren't available where I live.

And I don't need a paid AV because I'm cautious enough not to get infected.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

hmm..i had to pay 2k full last year when i bought


----------



## torrent08 (Oct 9, 2008)

AVIRA ANTIVIR Personal free edition i have been using ..its the BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! among all the Antiviruses !!!! it rocks !!!!
 and u know which is the WORST---NOD 32  not norton !!! coz NOD damn crashed my system altogether !!! dont ever use it !!! its sucks !!!! N O D £" SUX...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 9, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> AVIRA ANTIVIR Personal free edition i have been using ..its the BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! among all the Antiviruses !!!! it rocks !!!!
> and u know which is the WORST---NOD 32  not norton !!! coz NOD damn crashed my system altogether !!! dont ever use it !!! its sucks !!!! N O D £" SUX...


  WTF!!!! 
First of all, I use NOD32 and I find it to be the best and the lightest AV ever
secondly, using bold fonts will only lessen our respect towards you...why the hell do yu wnat to shout????


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally prefers Avira and switched from NOD32 a few days ago.



torrent08 said:


> AVIRA ANTIVIR Personal free edition i have been using ..its the BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! among all the Antiviruses !!!! it rocks !!!!
> and u know which is the WORST---NOD 32  not norton !!! coz NOD damn crashed my system altogether !!! dont ever use it !!! its sucks !!!! N O D £" SUX...



BTW torrent08, please try to use your fonts carefully, since this thread is created by a mod and he is regularly visiting here.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Heres a list of Online Scanners which can be used when the PC is infected and your Antivirus Software is unable to detect it:
> *
> BitDefender Online Scanner*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing 
@Mods: Pls update post #1 with this content.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 9, 2008)

Let detection be, can today's anti-virus software effectively remove any known infection? In the life of me I've never that happen, it always leaves a few behind or doesn't clean the wreckage.

I rely more on the use of HijackThis and Unlocker and never bother running an anti-virus. They are all very very disappointing, and I don't need an anti-virus to know am infected, that's pretty obvious when it happens.

Still, is there one anti-virus that has cleaned your multiple infections completely, leaving behind no trace at all? I've tried AntiVir, NOD32, Norton, Kaspersky, McAfee, Avast and AVG so far. 

So off the list, is BitDefender worth a try or should I just stick to my instincts and work more?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been infected only once.... It was a worm.... I could clean it up completely with Norton. Ever since then, I've never been infected... AVs prevent your PC from infection. And Kaspersky is great in removal. And in addition to the tools you've mentioned, you'll need AVs to know the infected file so you can remove them...


----------



## Indyan (Oct 9, 2008)

You have hit upon one of the biggest problem with Avira. It has so many token detections. It cant remove properly a lot of the detected threats.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

Why don't you add the links to the online scanners in your first post? In case we need them, we won't have to search the whole thread for them.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes....nice concept of thread..can be made useful ^^suggestion


----------



## avidgamer (Oct 13, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> AVIRA ANTIVIR Personal free edition i have been using ..its the BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! among all the Antiviruses !!!! it rocks !!!!
> and u know which is the WORST---NOD 32  not norton !!! coz NOD damn crashed my system altogether !!! dont ever use it !!! its sucks !!!! N O D £" SUX...



stop being noobish.. NOD 32 is good. used it for a year before switching over to avast..


----------



## Indyan (Oct 13, 2008)

*Updated the firstpost*


----------



## torrent08 (Oct 14, 2008)

avidgamer said:


> stop being noobish.. NOD 32 is good. used it for a year before switching over to avast..


 NOd is not good at all !!!!! it sucks tats what i want to tell and i m sure majority of users will agree on tat !!!! i suffered tat much with that Stupid Anti virus called NOD 32.. So Avidgammer im sorry to agree with u.....
 Delete NOD from ur system and Install ANTIVIR....u Will feel the difference


----------



## torrent08 (Oct 14, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> WTF!!!!
> First of all, I use NOD32 and I find it to be the best and the lightest AV ever
> secondly, using bold fonts will only lessen our respect towards you...why the hell do yu wnat to shout????


 HEy thewisecrab !!! ARE u a CRAB on ur own!!?  why u using bad words like WTF..??  and why the hell..??  First control ur crab tongue !!! then u worry about the BIG Font Size..!! okay..??!! got it..!!!??  i dont need ur damn respect also..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

That isn't bad language, to get a taste of some REAL bad language, gimme your e mail address, and I'll show you what's real bad language. 
And a big, screaming font is more annoying.

And don't put contradicting smilies together.

And how come your posts aren't automerged???


----------



## torrent08 (Oct 17, 2008)

beta testing said:


> That isn't bad language, to get a taste of some REAL bad language, gimme your e mail address, and I'll show you what's real bad language.
> And a big, screaming font is more annoying.
> 
> And don't put contradicting smilies together.
> ...


Dear Moderator !!! Please GIve a WARNING to " BETATESTING " as he is trying to instigate problems here in this forum ...He / She is openely using foul language..Please look at the post he made here..

  Thanks anyway !!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> HEy thewisecrab !!! ARE u a CRAB on ur own!!?  why u using bad words like WTF..??  and why the hell..??  First control ur crab tongue !!! then u worry about the BIG Font Size..!! okay..??!! got it..!!!??  i dont need ur damn respect also..


WTF is not bad language dude.... It is you who is being disrespectful here...I merely replied that I'm shocked that you said NOD32 is incapable of good protection, when it has served me well for the past 2 years......Thats all 
Anyway, lets stop this flaming and enjoy the forum 

@Indyan
Thanks for including the Online Scanners 
PS. My 600th post


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 28, 2008)

NOD32 is just too good (well, atleast for me)


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> Dear Moderator !!! Please GIve a WARNING to " BETATESTING " as he is trying to instigate problems here in this forum ...*He / She is openely using foul language..Please look at the post he made here..*
> 
> Thanks anyway !!!!



YOU have a look at the post I made. Where did I use foul language?
You don't seem to know the definition of foul language.
Back to the topic plz.


----------



## torrent08 (Oct 28, 2008)

beta testing said:


> YOU have a look at the post I made. Where did I use foul language?
> You don't seem to know the definition of foul language.  Unfortunately it was u who all started all this crap !!!! However Mr BETA Testing..i feel we are all goi off the topic..!! so lets put an end to it !!!! Okay!!!!
> 
> So guys..Which antivirus provides Online Protection..??  mine ANTIVIR is a Free one and hence it does not..what abt u guys re the Crap Nod32 and the good Kaspersky..??


----------



## rajhot (Oct 29, 2008)

NOD32 ftw!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> WTF is not bad language dude.... It is you who is being disrespectful here...I merely replied that I'm shocked that you said NOD32 is incapable of good protection, when it has served me well for the past 2 years......Thats all
> Anyway, lets stop this flaming and enjoy the forum
> 
> @Indyan
> ...



COngos on 600th post

On bad language

WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF
Koi aab tak mara nahi!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

I use avast "The media player AntiVirus"


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

I use Bitdefender 2009 Total Security & its really good...no viruses/malware/spyware @ all...& its gamer mode is smiply awesome...

For Free-Edition: I recommend Avast...or AVG

i dont like NOD32...i dont know y it didn't detected a single virus on my frnds PC.....but after installing avast..it detected lots of viruses/worms etc...


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

well I dont use no antivirus and no firewall.

Previously I used AVIRA and Comodo.


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 5, 2008)

well my question is- how beneficial is purchasing security suit ? those are for free offer less protection ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 5, 2008)

YEs free ones offer not full protection

There r pot holes u noe


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> YEs free ones offer not full protection
> 
> There r pot holes u noe


No holes man....
The entire Suite generally gives evrything like firewall, anti spyware, antivirus etc. all in one.
The antivirus gives, well, the antivirus...that it


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 6, 2008)

well im talking abt the purchased Vs free not suit Vs individual apps


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

well if you are a person with decent knowledge of what goes in and out of your OS then definitely go for free solution. 
I would say AVIRA + Comodo Firewall + Common sense. Its the best combo and even beats paid ones.

Or if you have spare bucks then get KIS security suite, its the most VFM .

But beware none of them can save you against a reckless noob user.

PS: I have tried every other antivirus and firewall before coming to a coherent conclusion. Zonealarm suck balls, avast is good but interferes a lot with other apps, avg is a piece of blueprint copy. but yeah views may differ


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^
All right so free are more VFM than paid ones..?


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

the thing is that here free ones are much better than paid ones, paid ones are generally used by organizations who need instant support and other services.

But for a home user who is aware of PC, do not need such support as such. Better put your money into something which is rare and more important.


Beside you have a whole community support for Comodo firewall, their forum is awesome. About antivir I never had any trouble to ask in forums.


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 10, 2008)

I see, so AVIRA + Comodo Firewall will serve my purpose..... my main purpose is to protect pc from viruses , spy and other stuff that could crash OS, HD and destroy data.. Btw just want to know can some person (hacker) access our PC through internet ? can we protect from it ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

A good firewall can be one of the soultion to protect from hacker. Comodo will take care of that. Close the ports you dont need. Disable telnet, instead use SSH clients. There are books on network security you may like to see them

But remember there is nothing hacker proof. Coz you can't always be sure that your softwares are 100% bug free and thats the key for hackers to exploit any undetected bugs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ er what?


----------



## a stranger (Nov 14, 2008)

may i know kaspersky 06 or avastlatest free is best for me?? . i hav 1gb ram


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 14, 2008)

^ kav 6 is better


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

1GB RAM is gud enug. KAV 06 if u hav it already o'course


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 15, 2008)

i used avira premium trial ,norton antivirus 2009 trial & eset nod 32..on my 1gb & core2 du0 2.5ghz system...scanned a little more than 300000 files..the scanning level was set to high.with strict cleaning for all three..i was using 3ds max at the moment.

nod32 took 1hr 10mins to complete a full scan..it also consumed quite a low 6-10mb of memory...but the resident guard seemed to be using around 52mb..since in the task manager i saw two instances of nod32..so the total consumption was 6-10 + 52mb...had no problems in running 3ds max.

avira premium took 32 minutes to do the same but consumed around 12mb..its resident guard however consumed less memory than nod32..the total memory consumption was lower than nod32. while woring on 3ds max the view port sometimes freezed for 3-5 secs..apart from that..i faced no other problems.

norton antivirus 2009 took 30 minutes..memory consumption was around 6-7mb..the resident guard consumed around 50mb..the total memory consumption was lower than nod32...faced the same problem as avira..

i checked av-comparatives.org & av-test.org---both have rated avira as the top product but it also shows many false positives..out of the three eset had lowest false positives..norton in the midle..however in my case..avira didnot report any false positive..avira & norton both were awarded advanced+ by av-comparatives.org while eset nod32 received advanced.

so..now i am finally to decide between avira & norton...i wont go with eset nod32 due to longer scanning times.......but i am confused -should i use avira or norton? please suggest.


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't touch Norton, if I were you. Mc Afee and Norton are known to slow your system more than any AV on the planet.

Why dont you consider the super light weights like Dr. Web and F-Prot?

I'm surprised that NOD32 took up so much RAM on your system. When I last looked, NOD32 was v low on system resources amongst the better AVs. Also, I hope you have noticed that AVs take up varying amounts of memory... its not static. Check the usage at various times while doing various things, etc.... else you wont get a correct picture.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also try *Avast Home Edition*. It's uses very less RAM. You can also juice up few MB RAM too!!

It has 7 detection engines - 
Network Shield (LAN protector)
P2P Shield (not for torrents, for other p2p networks)
Standard Shield (plain old system protection)
Web Shield (web browsing scan)
Instant Messaging, Internet mail, Outlook/Exchange (microsoft products only)

Now if you don't have to enable all of these. For example, you can disable last 3 options if you don't use any of these. Also "Web Shield", if surfing is slow to you. P2P shield may be disabled if you're using "Torrents" for P2P.

So ultimately you will end up using 2 to 4 engines out of these. Thus reducing RAM usage.

I think Avast! is the one of the best detection ability among all of the AV. Also Home Edition is free for Life (free home license need to be renewed every year with zero cost). So you'll be using a legal product with mental peace.

Symantec’s latest offering is lighter than ever and an extremely effective security package. RAM footprint almost same as Kaspersky.

It seems Norton is back with bang. 

details here: *www.pcauthority.com.au/Review/127995,norton-internet-security-2009-believe-the-hype.aspx


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 17, 2008)

Raccoon said:


> I wouldn't touch Norton, if I were you. Mc Afee and Norton are known to slow your system more than any AV on the planet.
> 
> Why dont you consider the super light weights like Dr. Web and F-Prot?
> 
> I'm surprised that NOD32 took up so much RAM on your system. When I last looked, NOD32 was v low on system resources amongst the better AVs. Also, I hope you have noticed that AVs take up varying amounts of memory... its not static. Check the usage at various times while doing various things, etc.... else you wont get a correct picture.


 
i wouldn't have touched norton either but tests around the globe & my own personal experience compells me too..& the amount of memory consumption at varying times quite near to what i mentioned in my earlier post..i was looking at the memory consumption at different times..doing different things..like using max, playing a movie or copying stuff..i also noted the memory usage when the system was idle.so after much thought i have decided to give Norton antivirus 2009 a try.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

Norton AV 2009 is lighter compared to it's own previous versions, but seriously, KIS 2009 is better. It's engine is more efficient than that of Norton.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2008)

highly anonymous said:


> Give Me Your EMAIL address and I will send you KASPERSKY -KAV AND KIS Both
> * Trial Resetters*
> With Instructions
> -Surely NO SPAM...............!!!
> ...


Should we "REPORT" you???


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

@ highly anonymous
I think what your are providing is not allowed on this forum


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Ya i got busted once for this once. Dont do such things in here


----------



## afonofa (Nov 23, 2008)

*Kaspersky AntiVirus / Internet Security 2009* *v8.0.0.506* released. View the changes in the newer build under *Hot articles*.

*ESET Nod32 AntiVirus / Smart Security* *Beta* *v4.0.68* released. Improved self defense is 1 of the over 50 changes in *EAV Beta* and *ESS Beta*.


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kaspersky gets my vote. I've used everything else and settled to KIS 8. The only thing is it takes a bit to scan when you try to install something. But I've come to terms with that because it's protection is pretty strong and my system never get infected these days and that's what I actually want.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

*Here are some useful Link that can become an integral part of this Anti-Virus Thread. The reason is that the site constantly reviews and tests various Security Freewares time to time.*

1. *Anti-Virus:* *www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-anti-virus-software.htm

2. *Anti-Spyware:* *www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-adware-spyware-scumware-remover.htm

*Complete Security freeware list can be found here:*

*www.techsupportalert.com/pc/security-tools.html

*All these are world class and a combination of these will even surpass Paid Software for sure.*


----------



## arghya139 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have used all the above mentioned av.
but Windows Live OneCare is the best at detecting or removing.
try me.


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 28, 2008)

For me, Kaspersky rules.
but im surprised BitDefender has so less votes !!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

I am started using AVIRA and it's 10 times faster and better than AVG  Detection rate is quite high


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmm, Avira huh. I needed a new AV free, actually Internet Security, considering AVira.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 26, 2008)

Checkout: *mrintech.com/which-security-software-you-must-choose-a-guide


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe u can use an infinte trial of nod32 2.7 



thewisecrab said:


> hi guys
> My NOD32 Antivirus License is about to expire (yes..legal copy  )
> Can you'll recommend a free alternative?
> I'm stuck between AVG & Avira......
> ...




maybe u can use an infinite trial of nod32 2.7


----------



## Sathish (Dec 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hmm, Avira huh  considering AVira.



pl dont touch it..  its fine only on detection rate and its removal performance is worst.. 
pL. Keep in mind that Avira (free version) wont remove infections in Registry..
I had this experience. . if u would like to stick with Avira for better detection rate then use an another AV for removing the infections on registry.. 

So - *Best Detection*  or *Best Removal* - Choose ur importance.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Nod32  Ftw!!!


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2009)

+1 Nod32.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 2, 2009)

Better use Avira + AVG Combination. Turn of Automatic Protection for AVG


----------



## mmharshaa (Jan 2, 2009)

kaspersky is rocking on my machine!!! Sorry to say this...Free license upto february 2009..Thanks to chip dvd...!!!


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 3, 2009)

mmharshaa said:


> kaspersky is rocking on my machine!!! Sorry to say this...Free license upto february 2009..Thanks to chip dvd...!!!


I've got a free (and legal) license to use KIS 2009 for the next 12 months. How about that?


----------



## mmharshaa (Jan 3, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> I've got a free (and legal) license to use KIS 2009 for the next 12 months. How about that?


How did u get that???


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 3, 2009)

mmharshaa said:


> How did u get that???



Err.. Google "kaspersky coverdisc" and you'll what I mean. They are (were) giving out free 100-day licenses. I stacked four of them and am all set for the until Oct. '09.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2009)

Betruger said:


> pl dont touch it..  its fine only on detection rate and its removal performance is worst..
> pL. Keep in mind that Avira (free version) wont remove infections in Registry..
> I had this experience. . if u would like to stick with Avira for better detection rate then use an another AV for removing the infections on registry..
> 
> So - *Best Detection*  or *Best Removal* - Choose ur importance.



Thnx for saving me from there


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2009)

^^lol
Defense+ in Comodo dont even let any program inadvertantly modify your registry. Avira + Comodo rocks thats why. No other software is needed unless you are too click happy person and ignore warnings too.


----------



## Sathish (Jan 3, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^lol
> Defense+ in Comodo dont even let any program inadvertantly modify your registry. Avira + Comodo rocks thats why. .


 
Avira with any registry guard utility is an excellent option..  
but if u got infected, pl scan registry with anyother AV..


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 3, 2009)

NOD32 ver 2.7 FTW!! 
But if you ask me, you need common sense to prevent viruses from entering your PC. I mean, if you dont go looking for trouble, your PC wont fall into trouble 
That, and I also use NoScript on FF for added protection


----------



## Angad singh (Jan 6, 2009)

hey guys i have a problem there is virus in my songs folder its  "MALWARE-- Droppper"
its only detcted byavst and only wen i manually  sacn it or  copy songs to some external device   and no other antivirus detects it  i have also used "Spyware Doctor" "ThreaFire"
"Spybot"    but no luck .... and avast gives me option of moving it to chest which actually moves to song to chest.. what can i do help me out..
replies will be appreciated...
i am attaching a pic of alert avast gives me


----------



## Infernal12 (Jan 6, 2009)

Download and run "Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware" (its free). One of the good A'virus programs. Be sure to update it before running.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 6, 2009)

*Have a Firewall, Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware Test, Read More here:*  *mrintech.com/test-the-effectiveness-of-your-firewall-anti-spyware-anti-virus-now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

There's no option - Antiviruses suck!!!

In Windows, just use a limited user account, use NoScript + AdBlock Plus in Firefox or block scripts in Opera and use a Firewall-say Comodo. Disable Autorun. It's sufficient.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 11, 2009)

Angad singh said:


> hey guys i have a problem there is virus in my songs folder its  "MALWARE-- Droppper"
> its only detcted byavst and only wen i manually  sacn it or  copy songs to some external device   and no other antivirus detects it  i have also used "Spyware Doctor" "ThreaFire"
> "Spybot"    but no luck .... and avast gives me option of moving it to chest which actually moves to song to chest.. what can i do help me out..
> replies will be appreciated...
> i am attaching a pic of alert avast gives me


Attachment not working. Upload it on imageshack and post the forum thumbnail code here.
Try booting in safe mode and then running your anti-virus and anti spyware scanner


----------



## fireshots (Jan 15, 2009)

I prefer Avira over any other AV..it's light, swift and very effective.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 23, 2009)

i wish to buy an antivirus software..preferably avira antivir premium or kaspersky antivirus 2009...what i want to know is -after 1 year when i have to renew my license for the product do i have to pay again?if so then how much?i do not have any online accounts or a credit card..so if i have to pay to renew then how can i do it?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

You will need a paypal or credit card if you want to purchase online. Or you can buy the retail version. But may require online activation.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 23, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> You will need a paypal or credit card if you want to purchase online. Or you can buy the retail version. But may require online activation.



ok..but will i have to pay everytime i wish to renew my license?


----------



## Peter99 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am using AVG, Its working fine.


----------



## DαrєDєvił (Feb 7, 2009)

As per my experiences.......Avira antivir is best...



sekhar_xxx said:


> i wish to buy an antivirus software..preferably avira antivir premium or kaspersky antivirus 2009...what i want to know is -after 1 year when i have to renew my license for the product do i have to pay again?if so then how much?i do not have any online accounts or a credit card..so if i have to pay to renew then how can i do it?




well frnd.......kaspersky is sluggish in terms of license matters.....


----------



## frontier2002 (Feb 8, 2009)

in_ankit said:


> Free n best:
> 
> Avast: Light on system...



Experience wise i have used alvira and avast before when i got no money.. and by both my comp still infected by virus..as for kaspersky not yet.


----------



## Indyan (Feb 27, 2009)

Avira's cleaning really sucks. it cant even deal properly with popular worms like Kiddo. And its annoying as hell..imagine playing Fallout 3 and every 30 mins avira window popping up reminding me to update databases!


----------



## frontier2002 (Mar 2, 2009)

Indyan said:


> Avira's cleaning really sucks. it cant even deal properly with popular worms like Kiddo. And its annoying as hell..imagine playing Fallout 3 and every 30 mins avira window popping up reminding me to update databases!



you are right...i thought i am the only one experiencing umbrella popping up even if there is no rains haha...it is damn annoying as hell. Can you imagine every morning whenever i open my pc in the office..it stops me a while waiting for the umbrella to do its job. No trojans, No worms, No Virus, and most importantly no rains at all


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2009)

I use Kaspersky 8 but when I tries to update it, it gets stuck at 99. What can I do about it?


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Mar 3, 2009)

*Every time I plug my 2gb pen drive into the usb socket and try to access it Kaspersky says warning- a virus has been detected.I remove it to chest, and next time the same problem when I plug it in again.Also if I plug my mobile memory card in it also tells me a virus has been detected! the same one.the virus description is 

Win32:Kido.ih:autorun.inf
**k:\RECYCLER\S-5-3-42-2819952290-8240758988-879315005-3665\jwgkvsq.vmx*

* I have tried formatting the usb drive, but nothing gets rid of it, please help......i am giving a pic of it...

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/3034/croppercapture17.jpg
*


----------



## Indyan (Mar 3, 2009)

You are infected with kido worm.
Try 


*data2.kaspersky-labs.com:8080/special/KidoKiller_v3.3.2.zip [More info : *support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279973 ]
*www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Net-Worm-Win32-Kido-Remover.shtml or 
*www.spywarevoid.com/download/sdsetup.exe or *www.bitdefender.com/VIRUS-1000462-en--Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen.html
And then download and install WindowsXP-KB958644-x86-ENU patch.
*www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS08-067.mspx

More info : *antifraudintl.org/showthread.php?p=51897

If none of these work post about it in the kaspersky forums.


----------



## pushkar (Mar 3, 2009)

KIS 2009 is the best. The poll results show just that.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....very much *Indyan*
i problem solved..............thank u very much


----------



## stellarbpo (Mar 14, 2009)

Avira Antivir
Avast!
AVG
BitDefender
Kaspersky


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2009)

+1 for Avira Antivir


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 14, 2009)

Avast!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2009)

I wanted to purchase one Antivirus for my Windows 7 based desktop to prevent from occasional pen driver virus etc. I bought NOD32 4.0 Antivirus today. Its a 2 user license


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 15, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> I wanted to purchase one Antivirus for my Windows 7 based desktop to prevent from occasional pen driver virus etc. I bought NOD32 4.0 Antivirus today. Its a 2 user license



whats the price?


----------



## subhransu123 (Mar 15, 2009)

who says kaspersky7 is not the best in win xp??????? ..........
it works well in my computer.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2009)

^^^ some users prefer to use a more modern OS 

@shekhar, it costs Rs 1,800. I got one through MVP distribtion license. Total of 2 license


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 16, 2009)

I prefer Zone Alarm 7.It is the best of all and gives all round protection. Kudos for ZA 7


----------



## frontier2002 (Mar 23, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I prefer Zone Alarm 7.It is the best of all and gives all round protection. Kudos for ZA 7



Do you experience significant slow down when using it? Cause i use to have zonealarm before but my pc really having trouble to cope with the slowness that cause by the ZA


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 25, 2009)

frontier2002 said:


> Do you experience significant slow down when using it? Cause i use to have zonealarm before but my pc really having trouble to cope with the slowness that cause by the ZA



Yes my PC slows down bu it is worth it. I don't want to uninstall it because I have not seen any antivirus like this which gives all round protection. I find it better than Kaspersky Internet Security.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2009)

HI

my system was infected by autorun.inf virus and i have cleaned it with avg 8 free. however, my system is still not showing the hidden files and folders and changing the setting in the folder options is not working. plz help.


my os is windows xp sp3.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

The same thing happened to me as well until I got rid of that autorun.inf. I was infected by boot.com virus. 

Maybe the registry settings are changed or maybe the virus changed the file sharing option. If you don't have the access to administrative privileges you won't be able to change your ability to access or change contents.
You can do three things.....

1. Try to System Restore to an old time when your PC wasn't infected.

2. You could also download Noob Killer and do a 8-X Kill to wipe any symptons of virus left

Here's the link www.freewarefiles.com/Noob-Killer_program_42299.html

3. Download Virus Effect Remover. Here you can easily change back to previous state by altering any changes caused by a virus.

Here's the link www.freewarefiles.com/Virus-Effect-Remover_program_45744.html


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2009)

Skud said:


> HI
> 
> my system was infected by autorun.inf virus and i have cleaned it with avg 8 free. however, my system is still not showing the hidden files and folders and changing the setting in the folder options is not working. plz help.
> 
> ...


Hi, u just cleaned the virus. Can u tell me the name of it.
And, for ur recent probs, please visit this thread. Ur answer are given by first question.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61413


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 26, 2009)

Kaspersky suxx for some noob pirates...its good for legal/commercial use
i prefer NOD32+Comodo-best combo


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 27, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Kaspersky suxx for some noob pirates...its good for legal/commercial use
> i prefer NOD32+Comodo-best combo



Kaspersky is a really good (cheap and best) product i used Kaspersky Intenet Security 7.0 and now the validity period has expired after keeping me secure for 365 days. i've recommended few of my friends and collegue for Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 after having a nice experience with it. but some of them reported that when they reinstalled the product after formatting their PC they weren't able to register the key again as it said they've exceeded the limit and rest of them reported that they didn't get the mail from Kaspersky containing the personal cabinet's ID and password. Few also reported that they weren't able to installed in third PC. Though such packs i returned back to my vendor and replaced it to new one. Also there is no toll free number for the support and none of my friiend got any positive response through mail. The support numbers are from Hyderabad and available only during working hours. Also they can't help you on telephone,  they just ask to send mail regarding the issue with purchase details (enclosing scanned copy of Activation Code, Box's back cover and Bill). And you've no other opion just to wait for their reply which never comes or to purchase it again).

No doubt that KIS kept me secure for one year and i never had any virus sort of problem after installing it, and others whom i recommended were also happy during the period it was activated and workiing. but it really suxx like u said. Now I've to purchase a new license but i can't take chance so now thinking of getting AVG Internet Security (of course a licensed one.) or some other who offers best techincal support round the clock.

Can u friends plz suggest me a good one?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

^ Why don't you buy Zone Alarm 8. It is offer the best all round protection to your PC. It has got Anti-Virus which offers On-Access detection, Anti- Spyware, Avery good firewall, E-mail protection, IM Security, Cookie controller, Ad- Blocker, Identity Protection, Parental Control and different type of alerts which you can set according to your needs. I am using it from 1 year and it has never given a problem but ofcourse your system will slow a bit but it is worth it. Therefore see if you buy it or not!!! Ofcourse a trial version is available for download. You can find it in Zone Alarm's official website.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Forgot to mention that it also contains Mobile code control and Automatic Lock.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 12, 2009)

oh boy zone alrm,the great pc killer,even sluggish than norton bloats of the past,for me eset smart security v4 or nis2009,otherwise nod32 av v2.7or v4,outpost pro firewall n one on demand antispy like spyware doc....n some common sense


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 28, 2009)

If looking for free version Avast is the best choice

how ever if u pay for ur security 
go for Kaspersky 2009, or Bit defender


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> hi guys
> My NOD32 Antivirus License is about to expire (yes..legal copy  )
> Can you'll recommend a free alternative?
> I'm stuck between AVG & Avira......
> ...



don't go for AVG, 

Try Avast or AntivirPE free versions of those are better however even I am not sure which is better Avast or Antivir


----------



## jhay (May 2, 2009)

help i recently installed kaspersky internet security then after it expires i unstalled that and install avg then remove avg and install bitdefender

when i remove bitdefender and trying to install the KIS, i cant install it, saying that i already have avg which is i remove already, i think i didnt remove totally the avg..


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 4, 2009)

i use avast free antivirus and with it spybot search and destroy antispyware. From long period i have no problem i think This is the BEST COMBO security for a PC in free category.


----------



## mittyr (May 4, 2009)

I have no active AV's at any time. But have a good combo for quick scan if any extra activity.

- Trojan Remover
- Malwarebytes Anti-malware
- McAfee Virusscan Enterprise
- Comodo Firewall (Only)

Trojan Remover & Malwarebytes combo will take care of most stuff.


----------



## Indyan (May 4, 2009)

Yeah..those two are awesome.


----------



## jbohaj (May 7, 2009)

Hi, Is it possible that Avast may cause BSOD??.

To experiment, I am planning to install Kaspersky. Should I install ''Internet Security" *OF* Kaspersky or should I install its ''Antivirus"??. Which is Good among them?? People here told that they have only Kas-Sky Internet Security. Is it sufficient??. I heard that Kaspersky can be install only in a fresh formatted partition. And If you need to install it again you need to format the partition! Is it true??. PC Config is 

Intel Pentium - D, 2.8 Ghz
RAM = 2.5 GB.

Will Kaspersky slow down PC or Not??


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2009)

jbohaj said:


> Hi, Is it possible that Avast may cause BSOD??.


No idea. With windows, any s/w can cause BSOD. 



> To experiment, I am planning to install Kaspersky. Should I install ''Internet Security" *OF* Kaspersky or should I install its ''Antivirus"??.


Internet security would be my choice.


> Which is Good among them??


Both of them are good. Antivirus has only Antivirus and Antispyware but Internet security has everything.  





> People here told that they have only Kas-Sky Internet Security. Is it sufficient??.


Enough 





> I heard that Kaspersky can be install only in a fresh formatted partition. And If you need to install it again you need to format the partition! Is it true??.


False





> PC Config is
> 
> Intel Pentium - D, 2.8 Ghz
> RAM = 2.5 GB.
> ...


It should not.


----------



## way2jatin (May 7, 2009)

Avast is a good antivirus 

at least it detect Virus


----------



## jbohaj (May 7, 2009)

To Rhitwick
_Both of them are good. Antivirus has only Antivirus and Antispyware but Internet security has everything.
_

Is it means to say that Internet Security have a Antivirus too??. If not then how system can be scanned for virus?.


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2009)

jbohaj said:


> To Rhitwick
> Is it means to say that Internet Security have a Antivirus too??. If not then how system can be scanned for virus?.


Yes, it has an antivirus. 
All "Internet Security Suite" of every A/V company includes Antivirus in them.
Don't worry buy KIS2009 and have a peaceful night and day.


----------



## Indyan (May 29, 2009)

Using KIS 2010..looking good so far.


----------



## Neers (Jun 1, 2009)

Kaspersky is good......


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a problem. I installed Windows 7 RC and installed Kasperksy Beta Version too. Now it just pops up warning message like changes in svchost and it becomes quite irritating. So how should i disable such pop-ups?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ I think its Application Filtering has been enabled. Disable it.


----------



## Debu_013 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kaspersky 7 was light enough to run perfectly fine on my old PIII 733MHz 256MB SD RAM computer without affecting performance.(Though i must admit it had limited performance in the first place).


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 6, 2009)

Kaspersky and NOD32 is the best as they are light on system


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 8, 2009)

If you would like to try out Mcafee beta for a few months (till December 31st 2009) visit *beta.mcafee.com and sign up. You'll get to download the beta version immediately after verifying your email.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys, hows G-Data Internet Security Suite?
Is it better than KIS?

and,

What can be "Free" alternative for KIS?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, hows G-Data Internet Security Suite?
> Is it better than KIS?
> 
> and,
> ...


I dont think any AV can replace KIS 
You could try Avira (lite and nice) or AVG(rugged but reliable)
I had a bad experience with avast! (far too many false positives for my liking ) so I would not recommend that.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I dont think any AV can replace KIS
> You could try Avira (lite and nice) or AVG(rugged but reliable)
> I had a bad experience with avast! (far too many false positives for my liking ) so I would not recommend that.


Hmmm....after so many days???

I've already bought KIS. Was thinking about G-Data, but none replied here so scarped the idea.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Hmmm....after so many days???
> 
> I've already bought KIS. Was thinking about G-Data, but none replied here so scarped the idea.


Oh sorry . I just saw that no one had replied hence I answered, didnt see the date though


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

I've got OEM of NIS 2008 bundled with mobo drivers DVD. How is NIS 2008?


----------



## Krow (Aug 5, 2009)

*www.techspot.com/guides/180-remove-notification-bar-in-avg/


With over 200 million downloads on CNET alone, AVG 8.5 is among the most popular free antivirus solutions on the market today. If you're one of the countless users who find AVG's notification area to be naggy (present since version 8.0), then keep reading to disable it once and for all.

The workaround is as simple as renaming a couple of files in AVG's main program directory - usually C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8 - so head there now.
To let the batch file take care of everything for you, place it in AVG's main directory and double click on it. The change should take effect instantly. If you can't bear to part with AVG's nagware, simply run Enable_AVG_Notification from the same directory to regress all changes.

If you'd rather take matters into your own hands and confront the files directly or if you have another language installed, that's not a problem.
First, open AVG's program directory. Then click "Tools" on the top menu of the Windows Explorer window and open "Folder Options". Scroll through the "View" tab until you see "Hide extensions for known file types" and uncheck it - click OK

English AVG users can rename the following files by placing .bak on the end, but if you're using another version, the "_us" portion of the first two files should correspond to your language:

avgfree_us.mht > avgfree_us.mht.bak
avgmwdef_us.mht > avgmwdef_us.mht.bak
avgresf.dll > avgresf.dll.bak


That's all folks! AVG 8.5 should be nag-free unless an update comes along and breaks this workaround.


----------



## frontier2002 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kaspersky 2010 now equipped with virtual keyboards to avoid keylogger traces and also URL checker to block unwanted sites


----------



## cluby (Aug 10, 2009)

I have tried KIS 2010 trial n found that it has done a lot changes to make a safer web surfing, but it also creates problems when downloading files of 100mb or less or more from some of the sites eg; mediafire. I used firefox 3.5.1 with idm 5.15/5.17, the same problem is also in opera 10 b2. "cannot process javascript, try another browser" dont remember exact error but related to javascript sure.  now using AVIRA SS working great.  kis was always my favourite bcoz unlike other suites it can recover almost all infected system files n prog files.It saved me once from huge data loss where other suites were just deleting all infected files kis repaired all of them(system files n important stored data files) in win 7.


----------



## JaAcE (Aug 30, 2009)

has anyone tried panda cloud antivirus..??
it introduces "cloud computing" technique for scanning..and leaves small footprint on the host computer...runs ur pc considrably faster...
i hav tried it..must say i was impressed..but dint find much reviews about "panda cloud AV" ...hoping to get some review..


----------



## ico (Aug 30, 2009)

NOD32 2.7 was the best AV. NOD32 3.0 sucked but the new release NOD32 4.0 is teh best.

Hereby, NOD32 gets my vote.


----------



## animish (Nov 29, 2009)

the beta version of avast 5 rocks my vote goes to avast


----------



## thais (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for your work. I use Kaspersky for a long time, it's good for me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 16, 2009)

JaAcE said:


> has anyone tried panda cloud antivirus..??
> it introduces "cloud computing" technique for scanning..and leaves small footprint on the host computer...runs ur pc considrably faster...
> i hav tried it..must say i was impressed..but dint find much reviews about "panda cloud AV" ...hoping to get some review..



heres a review of panda cloud av

*www.softpedia.com/reviews/windows/Panda-Cloud-Antivirus-Review-126499.shtml


----------



## thais (Dec 21, 2009)

I used Kaspersky before, now I use Windows Security Essentials.


----------



## aktomjerry (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi...  

I am using Quick Heal Internet security 2010 (updated)... it detects a "Trojan Virus" in a file and in a game and deletes it... 

The problem is, I scanned the same file and the game with the updated versions of "avast home edition 4.8" , "Kaspersky Internet security 2010" , "Norton Internet security 2010" , "Avira antivirus" , "avg antivirus" , "bit defender", "nod 32" and with "e-scan internet security"...out of which only "e-scan internet security detected" the "Trojan"... 

Now I am totally confused... whether should I trust "Quick heal and e-scan" or should I trust the other antiviruses... 

I am very confused...... please help me out>>>>>>>


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 27, 2010)

installed a kis 2010 .even after updating and  registering iy shows some warning which reads"some components cant be enabled.advise get updates and then restore kis if it doesnt help.unload kis and then sun setup in wizard-it asks for a YES or NO.what to do.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 29, 2010)

hi folks can anybody help me .the KIS still shows the same problem-which reads SOME COMPONENTS CANT B ENABLED-START APPLICATION REPAIR. i am using a 2010 KIS ersion


----------



## ravijain33 (Feb 10, 2010)

Indyan said:


> *Some popular antivirus softwares :*
> 
> Avira Antivir
> Avast!
> ...



QUICK HEAL is  superior then all of above


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Feb 15, 2010)

ravijain33 said:


> QUICK HEAL is  superior then all of above



+++++++++++++10


----------



## kartikkapo (Feb 24, 2010)

though i find avg the best, but how about quick heal av? Heard a lot gud about quick heal. Ny ideas?


----------



## maverick140991 (Mar 6, 2010)

ESET rules!!


----------



## ~BSOD~ (Mar 10, 2010)

i never trust ne av


i just go wid some precautions along with little help by kaspersky wenever in hurry


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 23, 2010)

The poll says it all! KAV is de best n its really affordable! totally worth it! its the first paid software i have ever got


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 31, 2010)

Avast Pro is good. None can match Boot-time scan


----------



## kristain (Apr 2, 2010)

KIS is best....It is better software than all other antivirus software. It has an amazing track record for virus detection without slowing the system.


----------



## frontier2002 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kaspersky
Avira
Norton
Mcafee

My prime choice


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

Avira Personal Edition. Free, not too resource heavy and pretty good too. I wish there was an anti-virus which had zero false detections.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 17, 2010)

Kaspersky is really cheap... totally worth, i think its 400-500 for single license and around 1000 for 3 license. a small amount for peace of mind 

and if u lookin for a free AV all Avast, Avira, AVG are good but Avast takes up more memory compared to other two, and AVG has problems uninstalling and sometimes gives false alarms... and Avira can sometimes give prob while updating


----------



## frontier2002 (Apr 19, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> Kaspersky is really cheap... totally worth, i think its 400-500 for single license and around 1000 for 3 license. a small amount for peace of mind
> 
> and if u lookin for a free AV all Avast, Avira, AVG are good but Avast takes up more memory compared to other two, and AVG has problems uninstalling and sometimes gives false alarms... and Avira can sometimes give prob while updating



How are you so certain about the problem for Avast, Avira, AVG? have you tried them all or just guessing from others comment/experience? Many others don't really experience exactly of what you said. I would say Kaspersky also is heavy if it is updating or scanning it can slow down my PC significantly even though i am using it and i like the virus detection rates.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 30, 2010)

check this out ..*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126224 
Get free G-Data Internet security 2010(6 monthsGenuinekey )


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 14, 2010)

anybody heard of EScan AV progam ??


----------



## Ron (May 26, 2010)

Guys whenver i us my PC it gets restart after certain time. i hav scaned my computer but no virus has been detected. SO pls suggest me a good *free *antivirus...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 26, 2010)

well, i cant make sure that free antiviruses or Free versions of paid ones can take out every crap from your system. Most free version AVs work in reduced functionality mode. You might need a good firewall. 
Would you like to give any info regarding your OS and AV program you using with version ??


----------



## Ron (May 27, 2010)

OOps sorry for giving incomplete information. Well i am a windows user using ESet antivirus 3.0.. Pls list some good antivirus with their latest version (Both paid and free). I will be very thankful.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2010)

^Just download the latest trial version of Kaspersky Internet Security. Boot your pc in safe mode and run scan. After all threats are removed just install another free av.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 27, 2010)

download Avast 5 pro from avast site(trial) and run a boot-time scan of your system. Install zone alarm free firewall in your system


----------



## nitinkanpuridude (May 30, 2010)

Trust me Avira Anti-Virus is best available outta there. Best detection rates, least false positive, doesn't messes up with your computer at all, very customizable, sleek interface, never slows down your p.c/laptop/nettop. What else do you need more. I have used Avast also, what all it did was to slow down my p.c and popping up false positives.
This all i have mentioned about avira free version.
"Comodo firewall is quite o.k, but at times (while playing games) ya have no option such as "Game mode". 
I am happy with my windows Firewall.
For Malware Protection opt for the free version of Malywarebytes Antimalware.  This all is all enough to keep ya'' safe.
Stay Happy Homies 

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




Ron said:


> OOps sorry for giving incomplete information. Well i am a windows user using ESet antivirus 3.0.. Pls list some good antivirus with their latest version (Both paid and free). I will be very thankful.



For free go for "Avira anti-virus".


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2010)

@nitinkanpuridude

plz dont use this font & write in normal size
it hurts the eye


----------



## nitinkanpuridude (May 30, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @nitinkanpuridude
> 
> plz dont use this font & write in normal size
> it hurts the eye



Actually i didn't have any idea as that was my first post but now as i have known it well after first reply,  i wodden be using that all over again.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 1, 2010)

> superb interface.


 Avast 5 has got a good UI and is a really good AV (but it never let me use Metasploit, nmap etc in windows ). The old avast looked more like a music player . Nod32 also has a good UI.


----------



## tobbyhot (Oct 6, 2010)

I have seen the most votes are with Kasper but this is not really good as compare to Avast, I m using avast since last 3 years & I found this best than anyone else..


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 20, 2010)

@Mods 
please update the AV-Comparatives.org report
the scene has changed considerably since the first post


----------



## confused (Oct 22, 2010)

so two years down the line, does this poll result still have any semblance to reality? people in the know please comment.... should i go for Kaspersky blindly or something else?


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 22, 2010)

It is never recommended to go for anything blindly
Kaspersky is a very able security program no doubt
but it is a resource hogger too
My personal recommendation(based on latest AV comparatives reports)
would be Avira Antivir Premium,coupled with Comodo or Online Armor Firewall


----------



## confused (Oct 22, 2010)

well you're right...
but one more doubt is whether an Antivirus alone will suffice or is an internet suite required too...
I mean i dont get why both are separate, after all viruses come from the internet only...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ IS is mainly Antivirus + Firewall & a few other things thrown in that a normal user hardly ever use. like anti spam or parental control or fast update. these sounds good but in actual use isn't worth always. so i'll say is get these 3:

1. a good antivirus that doesn't slows the system & is free: Avast or Avira. no to AVG.
2. a good, strong firewall: Zone Alarm or Online Armour. some likes PC tools. Comodo is best but still after many releases is a bit complicated to manage.
3. a scanner or say antispyware (antivirus provided but still extra security): MBAM, Super AntiSpyware or Emsisoft AntiMalware. or even try the 6month trial of Ashampoo Anti Malware.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

Only an AntiVirus is enough alongwith weekly HijackThis tests. The good AVs around are NOD32, Kaspersky and Avira. AV-comparatives are dominated by these. NOD32 and Avira are the lightest AVs I have used. Avast from version 5 isn't fit enough to be used on a computer with 192MB RAM without any slow down.

If I'll have to choose a Security Suite, I'll say ESET Smart Security. Not a resource hog and the Firewall is simple enough not to bother me everytime for little things.


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 24, 2010)

ico said:


> Only an AntiVirus is enough alongwith weekly HijackThis tests. The good AVs around are NOD32, Kaspersky and Avira. AV-comparatives are dominated by these. NOD32 and Avira are the lightest AVs I have used. Avast from version 5 isn't fit enough to be used on a computer with 192MB RAM without any slow down.
> 
> If I'll have to choose a Security Suite, I'll say ESET Smart Security. Not a resource hog and the Firewall is simple enough not to bother me everytime for little things.



Eset makes light AVs--- Agreed
But they aren't free, Avira Personal is much better and according to AV comparatives- "Faster"
and According to Malware Research Group ESET is "Ineffective" against many zero day exploits
But ESET is more User Friendly too
According to AV Comparatives Avast Free fares better than Eset


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Agreed

but Avira is good too


----------



## just_asim (Feb 8, 2011)

Any1 familiar to Trend Micro Internet Security....(seems to be a free copy for Home Users) just got a CD from a friend having 1yr Validity with updates....
Currently using Avast Home Free Edition + Comodo Firewall...
Should I go for TMicro  or stay with my old AV only..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ free copy? source?

& its heavy on the OS. so, if the config is old, it may slow own your system. you may still give it a try.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2011)

I use AVira AntiVir Free edition since 2006 !


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> I use AVira AntiVir Free edition since 2006 !



so ur pc haven't been affected by virus since 2006.

Antivirus to use:
1.Avira 
2.Avast

When the XP was launched Norton Antivirus was on the top list & also 
Mac-Cafee


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 9, 2011)

> Any1 familiar to Trend Micro Internet Security....(seems to be a free copy for Home Users) just got a CD from a friend having 1yr Validity with updates....
> Currently using Avast Home Free Edition + Comodo Firewall...
> Should I go for TMicro or stay with my old AV only..


Trend micro is the worst of them all
check out the AV Comparatives results

Avira or Avast is better anyday
keep your current setup as it is


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2011)

Which current version is the lightest on resources..? No firewalling.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 9, 2011)

lightest on resources?
Avira, Avast,Norton Antivirus, Eset NOD32 (in that order)

i didn't include MSE deliberately
it is not even worth mentioning in the same breath as AVAST,AVIRA (which are free)


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> Which current version is the lightest on resources..? No firewalling.


Only Avira AntiVir and Eset NOD32.


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> so ur pc haven't been affected by virus since 2006.
> 
> Antivirus to use:
> 1.Avira
> ...



I meant to say I've started using it on 2006 and from that time I've not switched to any other AV ( other than testing purposes ). I always check and down load the latest version of avira available and update it regularly.

From 2006 there I've faced virus issues 2-3 ( though from year 2009 till now pc is virus free ! ) times only though cleaned them off using Avia and MalwareBytes Antimalware anyway.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

I feel AVG free is very resource intensive.

The firewall of Quick heal free is good. Comodo is the best but complex.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2011)

A week after updating to avast 6, I found my windows 7 firewall isnt working.Actually I had blocked one particular application from accessing net.But that application accessed net and I smelled something wrong.Then I updated MBAM and performed a quick scan

OMG 233 viruses were detected 
Removed them and windows firewall is working properly.But what is the deal with avast 6 ?


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 8, 2011)

hmm switch to Avira Personal maybe?
i dont know but people all over are having some problem or the other on Avast 6
Avira will not disappoint you

also a word of caution
MBAM too has gone downhill in the last couple of months with loads of FPs
when something is detected don't delete it outright
use virustotal to verify them


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2011)

But I didnt have a single virus attack for months with avast 5 and older versions thats why I am still with avast home.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

Avast 5 was better than 6. Btw we already have s/w like sandboxie incase we miss it on ver 5


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> A week after updating to avast 6, I found my windows 7 firewall isnt working.Actually I had blocked one particular application from accessing net.But that application accessed net and I smelled something wrong.Then I updated MBAM and performed a quick scan
> 
> OMG 233 viruses were detected
> Removed them and windows firewall is working properly.But what is the deal with avast 6 ?



which application has brought down 233 malwares and why did you let it even run on the first place when you knew it's may be a malware ??

BTW, I really did not knew that avast 6 was such a lame piece of app against malwares though a review is saying something else 

avast! Free Antivirus Review - avast! Free Antivirus Download - Softpedia


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use Malwarebytes Anit Malware as scanner


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2011)

Avast 6 sometimes doesn't allow me to connect net on my PC. last time it happened yesterday evening.

also detection is not the best in class so i use standalone scanners: MBAM & Emsisoft AntiMalware & 1 scan with SAS every month.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 9, 2011)

samshab
you should try and install Avira Antivir Personal as a on demand scanner
i know that real time scanning may create clashes between avast and avira
but you can try "*unchecking the GUARD MODULE*" during the installation process of Avira, maybe that will work

also Avira has released an on Demand malware- Spyware cleaner "Avira De-Cleaner", 
search for it
it is only available in German as of now, but the interface is really simple you wont have trouble using


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> samshab
> you should try and install Avira Antivir Personal as a on demand scanner
> i know that real time scanning may create clashes between avast and avira
> but you can try "*unchecking the GUARD MODULE*" during the installation process of Avira, maybe that will work
> ...



thanks for this 

will get it and test it.


----------



## ANNI4 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think kespersky is best but it slows down system so i use avast


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ kaspersky is a bloated AV app IMO so I stick with mich lighter and effective Avira Antivir Free - if you are interested give it a try


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

Is Avira Free edition is enuf or AVira Premium Edition?


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is Avira Free edition is enuf or AVira Premium Edition?


Free is enough.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is Avira Free edition is enuf or AVira Premium Edition?



Avira Premium is a complete Internet Security suite like KiS but if you want only a good reliable and functional non bloated Av then use Avira along with comodo and Malwarebytes Antimalware and of course with some necessary common sense - thats' all will keep your Pc always protected from malicious apps


----------



## Charley (Mar 22, 2011)

ico said:


> Free is enough.



Avast works for me very nicely


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

Avira free is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better than Avast free


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

Old thread. Time for a new one.


----------

